# 04 Renault Scenic Dashboard/Display problems. Help needed



## karrie76 (20 Jan 2010)

My 04 1.4l Petrol Scenic has suddenly started acting up. The battery went flat last week and needed to be jump started. Since then the Service and Parking brake lights have been on on the dash board, also getting a "Check parking brake" message and keeps changing from KPH to MPH, the trip meter, MPG meter and clock reset every time the car is started. I can only assume that there is not an issue with the battery as the radio keeps all stations stored. Can anyone please give some direction, don't really want to go to a main dealer and pay mad money to have the problem sloved.


----------



## mathepac (20 Jan 2010)

This sounds like the common dash-pod failure problem common to certain Renault Scenics. They can be repaired by replacing a failed / failing electrical component but a Renault garage will want to charge several hundred euro for running diagnostics, a new dash-pod and labour (BTW the new replacement dash-pod may fail as well).

I don't know of a non-franchised Renault electronics specialist who might be able to repair the dash-pod with a component costing less than €1 and reinstall it or get a dash-pod from a scrap-yard or ebay, but maybe someone else here can recommend one.

A bit more info - http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=1038819

Bill Cullen, you're fired!


----------



## michaelm (22 Jan 2010)

This is a common/known problem.  Apparently, going on posts I read on some UK Boards, Renault in the UK are now covering the cost of replacing the dash.  I don't think that is the case here yet but Renault Ireland are paying a large portion of the cost.  You could ring Renault Ireland to see what they will do for you.  Don't be fobbed off just because it's out of warranty; the dash should be a' lifetime of the car' part and Renault should really step up and replace these FOC. 

My Scenic was in, with a Renault dealer, for other work late last year and I had my faulty dash replaced also (at a cost of €110).  I wasn't overly happy to pay anything for the dash but I wanted it fixed in a hurry so I couldn't hold out for a free repair.


----------



## emul (8 Feb 2010)

The dash display on my Scenic completely disappeared. Talked to Renault €320 to fix, got it repaired by http://www.kcsystems.ie/ in Cork. Great job and haven't had any issue since.


----------

